# wine jam/jelly



## mendozer (Oct 2, 2012)

i've got about 2 gallons of extra juice from my cabernet franc, merlot, sangiovese, viognier, and muscat load. i'll be drinking some, but I'd like to make some jelly as well. Anyone have a good recipe or at least guidelines for juice to pectin ratio? I won't be adding sugar as it's really sweet already, about 24-25 brix


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 2, 2012)

If you've already got the juice, you can skip to step #9. If you're not gonna add any sugar, consider the low sugar pectin. The recipe in the link is for muscadine jelly, but once you've got 4-5 cups of juice, the procedure is the same.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2oHwDw&usg=AFQjCNGx1MWupQMaMC9ZwetT0OsM-4oQWw


----------



## mendozer (Oct 2, 2012)

awesome i'll do that


----------

